# Help Needed with Leak in 08 Eos



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

Can anyone please provide insight... 

My just purchased Pre-Owned and Certified 08 Eos Lux is leaking in a big way! The dealer "fixed" the leak but the carpets are soaked, reading 99.9 on a moisture meter and a foul stench like a cat's dirty litter box fills the car. It is so strong I actually cannot park the car in the garage, it stinks that bad! To make matters worse, the smell actually sickened me... dizzy, nausea, shaking and a numbness on my tongue and throat - scary! Because that happened I had the car look at by an industrial hygienist who examined the car and is running air sample tests. Apparently the smell is off gassing from deteriorating rubber and vinyl that has been exposed to long term, constant moisture. There may also be mold. He said to rip out and replace the carpet, padding, seats, liners in glove box and trunk, AC evaporator and any other component capable of absorbing odor. 

Anyone had any experience with and complications from severe leakage? 
Was it resolved and if so, what can you share from the experience that could be beneficial? 
I have read the posts about lubricating seals so am aware that maintaining them is a must. I just wonder how, at this point, I can get this squared away in the best way possible. 

I am taking the car in on Monday for the dealer to "correct" the issues and I anticipate a long, drawn out, difficult process. 

HELP!!! I want to love my Eos. I have loved the other six VW or Audi cars I have owned. Will this one end up being the child that eats my heart out? 

Thanks very much, 

Michael


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

A few questions. One, did the leak start before you took ownership? Two, if it did, how did you not notice the foul odor at that time? Three, if the leak started after you took ownership, how long did you let the water sit in the car to reach the point where mold is growing and materials are starting to break down?? Not trying to place blame, but for a problem to become that bad, the water would have to be sitting around for a not insignificant amount of time.


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> A few questions. One, did the leak start before you took ownership? Two, if it did, how did you not notice the foul odor at that time? Three, if the leak started after you took ownership, how long did you let the water sit in the car to reach the point where mold is growing and materials are starting to break down?? Not trying to place blame, but for a problem to become that bad, the water would have to be sitting around for a not insignificant amount of time.


 The leak started before I took ownership. I test drove in the rain and the leak was active. I met the service manager and she stated, very casually and without concern, that "They all leak" but once the leak is addressed and repaired, which according to her was a simple fix involving adhesive around the seal, it would be corrected once and for all and the leak would not return. She stated it was due to a glitch in manufacturing having to do with an injection process that does not push the adhesive in far enough or evenly, that VW was aware and that the fix was simple and permanent. 

The odor, while very strong, was actually obscured by what was a huge amount of "new car smell" deodorizer which I was told was usual. That when they detail a pre-owned car they always use it and that the tech was heavy handed. Once it dissipated... the next day, the odor began to become noticeable. By the day after that it was overwhelming. 

As for length of time, I have only had the car 5 days as of this writing. When I picked it up I did not realize the floor of the car was already wet. It has monster mats which cover the carpet and it never dawned on me that there could be an issue like this. Am I stupid? Probably! But it did not occur to me to be suspicious or mistrusting and was not aware that something like this could happen. Live and learn! In the mean time, any insight as to what to be aware of and how to deal with the dealer as I go forward? 

Thanks


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I can tell you from my many years of VW ownership, I have heard plenty of stories about dealers covering damaging water leaks under warranty and I'd say it's not completely uncommon to have carpets, insulation, etc. replaced. I'd also say that this situation may be in your favor if for no other reason than the dealer acknowledged a leak before you even took ownership and it's a CPO car with a full warranty right now.


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> I can tell you from my many years of VW ownership, I have heard plenty of stories about dealers covering damaging water leaks under warranty and I'd say it's not completely uncommon to have carpets, insulation, etc. replaced. I'd also say that this situation may be in your favor if for no other reason than the dealer acknowledged a leak before you even took ownership and it's a CPO car with a full warranty right now.


 Hmmm, I hope so. That is a very good and potentially important point. 
I did speak with the salesperson and with VW customer care. Both told me the same thing... "take it to my local dealer. They will fix. It's certified and covered." My only concern is that they will not want to do as much as I want them to when addressing the scope and depth of the repairs. I anticipate their not wanting to replace all the components I mentioned earlier. The list is pretty long and I will not feel comfortable if they don't go above and beyond in light of the facts. 

On a side note... I used to live in your neck of the woods. I bought cars from Holbert, Northeast and Audi of Huntingdon Valley. I totaled my first Passat in Warminster on Street Road when a kid blew a stop sign and pulled out in front of on coming traffic.  Hey, maybe I should stay clear ov VW's... they appear to bring me bad luck!


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

> ...they appear to bring me bad luck!


 Sorry this happened, but you have to be more distrusting next time. Looks to me the prior owner got fed up with the leaking and turned it in.... now it's yours. They don't all leak. Mine is 4 years old and no leaks so far. 


Good luck getting them to fix it properly. At least make sure you get a loaner to put a little pressure on the speed of the work, and provide something for you to drive in the mean time. Lower your expectations and to do expect them to get this fixed right the first time. If they do, you will be extra happy, if they don't you won't be surprised. 


Take a gallon or two of water with you to test the leak area before you accept the car as fixed. 

Good Luck !


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

IT was a leased vehicle. Its more likely that the prior owner figured it was going back anyway so why bother!


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

Good News... tests back. NO MOLD! Just wet, wet, rotting padding and carpet. Took car to dealer this morning and spoke with VW customer care rep as well. They are ripping out the interior and replacing! Seals have been replaced with newer, redesigned ones and they were checked and double checked and water tested. All is OK. Looks as if there will be a happy ending to this one.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

msbannett said:


> On a side note... I used to live in your neck of the woods. I bought cars from Holbert, Northeast and Audi of Huntingdon Valley. I totaled my first Passat in Warminster on Street Road when a kid blew a stop sign and pulled out in front of on coming traffic.  Hey, maybe I should stay clear ov VW's... they appear to bring me bad luck!


 Too funny! My dad retired from Holbert's a few years ago after being there for almost 30 years. Street Road…funny road that is. Whenever I'm giving directions to my house and Street Road is involved, people always give me this strange look like I'm confused or something!

I'm glad that the dealer came through for you and your Eos. I've been lurking in this forum for a while and the possibility of rattles, squeaks, leaks, etc. in the roof really worries me and keeps me from seriously looking at the Eos. 'Tis a shame too because I think the Eos is a sweet looking car!


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

Street Road... it is a strange name. 

Hey, don't fear the Eos. The dealer here in Charlotte and the rep at corporate told me the seals were redesigned and there isn't a leak issue any longer. There is great info in this forum about the care and maintenance of the seals as well.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

ialonso said:


> Sorry this happened, but you have to be more distrusting next time. Looks to me the prior owner got fed up with the leaking and turned it in.... now it's yours. They don't all leak. Mine is 4 years old and no leaks so far.
> 
> Good luck getting them to fix it properly. At least make sure you get a loaner to put a little pressure on the speed of the work, and provide something for you to drive in the mean time. Lower your expectations and to do expect them to get this fixed right the first time. If they do, you will be extra happy, if they don't you won't be surprised.
> 
> ...


 Ditto for our 2007 Eos, never a drop in the car. I do maintain the seals regularly. 

Glad to hear the dealership has made a fair effort to rectify the issue, and that it appears to be corrected. 

Kevin


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

Kevin, what are you doing to maintain the seals other than lubricating them if anything? Are you using the VW lubricant? How often? etc. etc. etc. The dealer told me the repair just done to them was a replacement with a redesigned seal that would not leak. Some how I wonder about that. When I asked about lubricating them he was sort of like a deer in the headlights. Lack of consistent info is frustrating. :banghead:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Michael, 

First off, in case it was missed, welcome to the forum. :beer: 

All I do is lubricate with Krytox GPL105 (the VW lubricant). As to how often, that really depends on the environment you are in. The original seals start to take on a "white-ish" look to them when they dry out, I'm not familiar with the new and improved seals. 

We store our car in a garage. I lubricated all the seals the day I brought it home from the dealership, then I did the top seals (on the roof) again about 5-6 months later because they were looking a bit dry. 

Did them all again spring of '08 and spring of '09. They looked good this spring so I didn't do them. FYI I'm still on my first 1oz. bottle of lubricant. 

There is lots of information here on leaks, their causes and remedies, and prevention. Try the search function, but start with the sticky thread on how to solve/prevent leaks. It goes back to the very begining of the Eos in NA and lots of folks have posted their experiences there. 

Also check out the Tech Tips I posted earlier today. There is some interesting insight on some of the causes and remedies there as well. 

There have also been a couple Technical Service Bulletins related to leaks. I am going to try and re-post the TSB's over the next few weeks. 

I hope your Eos ownership ends up as enjoyable as most of us have experienced. :thumbup: 
Kevin 

PS. If you haven't already done so, read the care and maintenance section of your owners manual. In 2007 there was some info there on seal maintenance, as well as cautions about using high pressure car washes, etc. Not sure what may have changed for 2009 MY.


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

just4fun said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> First off, in case it was missed, welcome to the forum. :beer:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that! Glad to hear that it isn't a frequent maintenance requirement. Every six to twelve months is an easy way to prevent issues. I had checked out the post with the detailed photos but for some reason could not get them to load on the page. Will give it another shot. 

Thanks for the welcome and look forward to a very dry and enjoyable Eos... as soon as I get it back from the dealer, which should be by the end of the week. 

Thanks again, 

Michael


----------



## FastVW08 (Sep 21, 2010)

msbannett, Which VW dealership in Charlotte did you go to? If its VW of S CLT, I would have expected no less than for you to have got the run around. I use Keffer up in Huntersville. I literally drive from S CLT to Huntersville eventhough its 20 miles out of the way to go to them because they have such superior service.


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

FastVW08 said:


> msbannett, Which VW dealership in Charlotte did you go to? If its VW of S CLT, I would have expected no less than for you to have got the run around. I use Keffer up in Huntersville. I literally drive from S CLT to Huntersville eventhough its 20 miles out of the way to go to them because they have such superior service.


I took it to Carolina VW on Independence for two reasons... 
A)I live in Weddington and they are the closest and 
B)They are not the morons over at VW of South Charlotte!

When I was originally looking for the Eos the first one I drove was at VW of South Charlotte on South Blvd. I was completely underwhelmed by the experience. The car was certified but yet the AC did not cool. So much for a thorough certification process! The door trim on both driver and passenger side was shrunk and curled at the edges, exposing the raw frame it is stretched over. It was a "leatherette" covering that had literally melted. The car was an 07. The salesman tried to tell me that it was leather and a "Lux" trim... I told the genius that VW didn't make the Lux until 08. My conclusion was that the dealership, both sales and service, basically sucked! 

My next drive was up at Keffer. They were great. The salesman and the sales manager went out of their way to to sell me a car. They were supremely polite and friendly and genuinely decent. Unfortunately they could not make the numbers work and the car that I was considering just was not exactly right so I did not yield on the price I was willing to pay. I wanted to give them my business but it just wasn't happening. I would go to them for service but the drive, as you know, is a bit far. If I end up having a lousy interaction with Carolina VW I will make the long haul up to Huntersville.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Unfortunately the photo links are most likely lost because the original poster has deleted or moved them from their hosting service.

Keep looking around the forum, there are a couple other causes of leaks such as plugged drain lines etc. so it doesn't hurt to keep investigating and getting to know the car.

Kevin


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

msbannett said:


> The car was an 07. The salesman tried to tell me that it was leather and a "Lux" trim... I told the genius that VW didn't make the Lux until 08.


My '07 was built 12/06 and is a Lux. However, it's my understanding that the only parts of the interior that is actual leather is the steering wheel and the top surface of the seats. Seat sides and back as well as door trim and center arm rest is fake leather.

I use to lube the seals twice a year but found that to be too much. I do it once a year now but really only to quiet roof seal squeaks. My car is out in the elements 24/7 and the only leak I had was due to a hose fitting at the a-pillars easily fixed with some RTV silicone glue.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Leather = Center of Seats, Headrests, Shift Knob and Steering Wheel.


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

*STILL STINKIN! Now what?*

After 4 days in the shop and all carpet and padding replaced the cat-urine-like odor is still there.  It is now fairly apparent that the smell is coming from the rear of the car. The trunk stinks and so does the space underneath the rear deck cover when the top is down. With the car parked on the drive way, top down you can smell it wafting out as you approach it. It also noticed that the rubber flap attached to the chrome trim at the base of the rear window is loose and was slid all the way over to the drivers side, leaving a large gap on the passenger side. There are water marks on the trunk hinge lifts and on some of the exposed metal parts within the trunk. ANY ONE HAVE ANY INFO based on their experiences with this sort of thing? THANKS!


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

msbannett said:


> After 4 days in the shop and all carpet and padding replaced the cat-urine-like odor is still there.  It is now fairly apparent that the smell is coming from the rear of the car. The trunk stinks and so does the space underneath the rear deck cover when the top is down. With the car parked on the drive way, top down you can smell it wafting out as you approach it. It also noticed that the rubber flap attached to the chrome trim at the base of the rear window is loose and was slid all the way over to the drivers side, leaving a large gap on the passenger side. There are water marks on the trunk hinge lifts and on some of the exposed metal parts within the trunk. ANY ONE HAVE ANY INFO based on their experiences with this sort of thing? THANKS!


It just rained here for the first time in about 7 weeks. I went out to check the car... trunk lid is leaking. What have I gotten myself into with this car?


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

damn that's unfortunate. At least it sounds like the dealer is obliged to fix everything, including the trunk. HOpe it goes easy for you


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Have the dealer check the rear (c pillar) drains...

I have had a problem with water in teh trunk, particularly in the spare wheel well. However it does not enter from the trunk. 

If the rear drains are clogged (summer's worth of pollen for instance) then the water collects in the void where the roof arms are stored when the roof is down. When you accelerate from stationary, the water flows out of the void into the trunk and collects in the area where the spare wheel is stored. Clearing the 'C' pillar drain pipes will prevent the problem. Does seem to be a bit of a design issue.. 

-M


----------



## msbannett (Sep 19, 2010)

*STINKING, LEAKING Eos FINALLY SOLVED!!!*

First, THANK YOU to all who wrote and posted with info and encouragement. Let me fill you in on what happened and how the issue was finally resolved... 

After buying the car in Florida from the VW dealer I had done business with twice before, driving it back home to Charlotte, NC and then discovering that the car smelled like cat urine, I took it to the dealer here locally. They replaced carpet and padding but that didn't help the smell. Then they ripped out the rear seat and discovered water damage. SO, they kept ripping it apart to discover that the car had water damage throughout the entire interior cabin including inside the door panels and behind the rear seat side panels. It must have been a case of the car having been left with the top down in a heavy, heavy Florida rain storm that soaked and saturated the car. (Or a Tsunami!) The foam in the various parts of the car, after getting and staying wet for a while began to deteriorate and "off-gas" with a foul stench. The dealer replaced everything and I finally got the car back. It was in the shop for 4 weeks and I had only owned it for 5. When I finally got it back the smell was almost gone and I figured it would eventually all go. I took the car for a spin the evening I got it back. When it got dark the headlights did not illuminate the road very well so I took it back to the dealer the next day and asked him why the Xenons were not bright. He looked at the car and explained that not only could they not tell what the problem was and that the car did NOT have Xenons. When I bought the car I was told, and had it in writing, that the car had Xenons. I called the dealer, spoke with the general manager, explained the entire situation including the fact that they sold me a car with water damage without _disclosing _it and the next thing you know... he was telling me to bring the car back and they would make me whole on the deal and then put me into another Eos. So, I drove the stinking Eos 11 hours back to Florida and they swapped me out of it and put me into another one. It is the same year, color and trim but has 24K fewer miles. No smell, no leaks! But what a pain in the ass the whole experience was. Adios stinking Eos! :wave:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, a very unfortunate set of circumstances for anyone to have to endure, but, very encouraging the both dealerships made a significant effort to fix/correct the problem. 

Very glad to hear that after all you have been through you finally have an Eos you can enjoy. 

I hope it treats you well and gives you many smiles of enjoyment. 

Kevin


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, happy to hear your outcome. I'm very impressed with VW too. While the water damage may not have been your fault it definitely wasn't VW's either. They had no obligation to do what they did under warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Pre-Owned and Certified*

Actutally, they did since it was certifed pre-owned. Still, they finally did the right thing without further ado...


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

WOW 

too bad they actually did not CHECK the car prior to CERTIFYING IT. Much of this had to be easy to find.

Glad they are making you whole in the process. Getting a car with 24k less miles should make up for some of the aggrivation.


----------

